# 3K3Y: New R1pp3r version coming this week!



## mon0 (Aug 22, 2013)

Team 3k3y announced the upcoming release of the new Ripp3r (v1.24) software for the 3k3y. The update will
include some nice killer features such as creating .iso out of your cracked psn titles and homebrew.



> *This is a major update with 3 new killer features:*
> 
> - IRD files no longer needed for rebuilding 'jailbreak/scene' rips!
> - Build homebrew ISOs!
> - Build ISOs from PSN games!


 
That sounds brilliant doesn't it?

Follow the link below to view the tutorial that shows how to convert cracked psn content
to .iso to use on your 3k3y`d playstation 3:

*View the tutorial...*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Source:* http://nforush.net/consolenews/detail/3k3y-new-r1pp3r-version-coming-this-week.html


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 22, 2013)

I hope this is plug and play and works with PS3 Super Slim versions.


----------



## mon0 (Aug 22, 2013)

Don't nail me down on that one but I think it depends on what kind of playstation 3 model you have.
Afaik... Super Slim support will be nothing to worry about...

Tutorial also available here:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/guide-how-to-convert-cracked-psn-to-iso-3k3y.353402/


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 22, 2013)

I wonder when the new hardware is coming though


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm sorry for being off topic but I pray to god/satan/etc this progress will mean team wiikey will invest more time to work on the UK3Y


----------



## mon0 (Aug 22, 2013)

yuyuyup said:


> I'm sorry for being off topic but I pray to god/satan/etc this progress will mean team wiikey will invest more time to work on the UK3Y


 

;P


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 22, 2013)

mon0 said:


> Team 3k3y announced the upcoming release of the new Ripp3r (v1.24) software for the 3k3y. The update will
> include some nice killer features such as creating .iso out of your cracked psn titles and homebrew.


 
I am very excited about this, but at this point I certainly have a lot of questions related to this stuff.

Do you guys have a chat or IRC where I could chat with the developers real time?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 22, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> I hope this is plug and play and works with PS3 Super Slim versions.


for super slims its not plug and play.
you have to solder the 3k3y to the main board


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 22, 2013)

I Needs me one of these   0_0


----------



## mon0 (Aug 22, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> I Needs me one of these   0_0


 

You bet!

Shitty situation I'm in actually... I got a cheap fat ps3 (50eu) but the drive is screwed :/
Currently trying to repair it but due to lack of time and so on I'm far off from finishing the repair heh.


----------



## redact (Aug 23, 2013)

mon0 said:


> You bet!
> 
> Shitty situation I'm in actually... I got a cheap fat ps3 (50eu) but the drive is screwed :/
> Currently trying to repair it but due to lack of time and so on I'm far off from finishing the repair heh.


 
unfortunately the 3k3y wouldn't be any use to you if your drive isn't working (assuming you're not on cfw) because you need a working drive to use it


----------



## elgarta (Aug 23, 2013)

I am curious as to whether ISOs made from cracked PSN games will be playable on CFW enabled PS3s. I know Multiman can play some PSN titles natively with some re-arranging of files, but I wouldn't mind dropping an RE4 HD Iso in multiman to trim down my XMB


----------



## gamecaptor (Aug 23, 2013)

This almost sounds too good to be true. I was waiting to see some reviews for the Cobra ODE before I pulled the trigger on either.


----------



## mon0 (Aug 23, 2013)

mercluke said:


> unfortunately the 3k3y wouldn't be any use to you if your drive isn't working (assuming you're not on cfw) because you need a working drive to use it


 

Yep. That's why I called it a shitty situation 

Hope I have got some spare time soon to take a closer look at it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 24, 2013)

call me an idiot: ... but..would this benefit someone with a hacked PS3 phat and  non-hacked PS3 Slim?


----------



## Qtis (Aug 24, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> call me an idiot: ... but..would this benefit someone with a hacked PS3 phat and non-hacked PS3 Slim?


 
If it works with pan, you could theoretically get the best of both worlds. Disc loading would be replaced with HDD loading. Homebrew? Not sure yet since there is no info yet on it.


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 24, 2013)

Would this work on the newly announced 12GB PS3 System????


----------



## soulrazor (Aug 26, 2013)

macmanhigh said:


> Would this work on the newly announced 12GB PS3 System????


 
for the european ones it does (on 3k3y site it is refered as 4k model) maybe the us one will too but nothing is granted yet (could be patched since the exploit is already out for that model in europe giving them time to patch it)


----------



## Gahars (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't fear the r1pp3r.


----------

